# Probleme mit 2.6er Kernel

## mrsteven

Hallo!

Jetzt hab auch ich mich mal entschlossen den 2.6er auszuprobieren. Eigentlich läuft alles ganz gut, bis auf ein paar kleinere Probleme:

 Statt meiner schönen 1024*768 SVGA-Konsole erhalte ich nur die hässliche Standardkonsole mit 80*25 Zeichen. *würg* Ich habe VGA-Framebuffer und VESA-Framebuffer in den Kernel einkompiliert und auch vga=0x318 als Kernelparameter nicht vergessen

 Die Konsolenschrift wird nur für die erste Konsole richtig eingestellt

 Das Mausrad funktioniert nicht mehr   :Crying or Very sad: 

 Die Maus ruckelt manchmal

----------

## sirro

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> [*] Statt meiner schönen 1024*768 SVGA-Konsole erhalte ich nur die hässliche Standardkonsole mit 80*25 Zeichen. *würg* Ich habe VGA-Framebuffer und VESA-Framebuffer in den Kernel einkompiliert und auch vga=0x318 als Kernelparameter nicht vergessen

 

Also ich hab:

```
[*] Support for frame buffer devices

[*]   VESA VGA graphics support

    Console display driver support  --->

              [*]   Video mode selection support

              <*> Framebuffer Console support

              [*]   Select compiled-in fonts

              [*]     VGA 8x8 font

              [*]     VGA 8x16 font
```

Das dürfte der wichtige Teil sein. Bei Bedarf kommt noch

```
    Logo configuration  --->

    Bootsplash configuration  --->
```

dazu. bei mir funktioniert das in dieser Konfiguration ohne Probleme. Kannst ja mal vergleichen und ausprobieren...

EDIT:

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Das Mausrad funktioniert nicht mehr

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=110684&highlight=maus+2+6

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=117231&highlight=maus+2+6

----------

## mrsteven

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
>               [*]   Video mode selection support
> 
> 

 

Das ^^ hab ich Esel natürlich vergessen!   :Embarassed:  Jetzt geht's. Danke!

Zu 3) Nachdem ich das Mausprotokoll in meiner /etc/X11/XF86Config von

```
    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"
```

auf

```
    Option "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"
```

 geändert habe, funktioniert das Rad wieder. Außerdem "klebt" der Mauszeiger nach dem Start von X nicht erstmal 2 Sekunden auf der Stelle.

Bleibt noch das Problem mit der Konsolenschrift...

----------

## Beforegod

Lässt Du die Konsolenschrift über rc.conf einstellen oder wie verfährst Du da?

Mein Eintrag in der rc.conf :

```

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

```

Und funktioniert auch einwandfrei auf allein Konsolen. Evt. vergessen ein rc-update add consolefont default zu machen.

----------

## mrsteven

Das sind meine Einstellungen in rc.conf:

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat9v-16.psfu.gz"

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"
```

Ging mit dem 2.4.xy perfekt. Na ja, ich probiers mal mit deinen Einstellungen.

EDIT: Hmm, jetzt hab ich zwar meine Umlaute wieder, aber kein Euro-Zeichen...  :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT: Nachdem ich die Zeile CONSOLEFONT auf CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16" geändert habe, funktioniert Konsole 1 wieder perfekt, aber auf den anderen Konsole hab ich wieder kein Eurozeichen. Einige andere Zeichen wie z.B die hochgestellte 3 funktionieren ebenfalls nicht. Die Schriftart wird einfach nur für Konsole 1 umgestellt.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Beforegod

Das Skript "consolefont" startet aber schön oder?

Evt. auch mal in den Boot Level nehmen. Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wo das gestartet wird (boot oder default) von daher..

----------

## mrsteven

Klar, das Skript läuft, es wird halt nur die Schriftart für die erste Konsole (Alt+F1) geändert...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dalu

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Das Skript "consolefont" startet aber schön oder?
> 
> Evt. auch mal in den Boot Level nehmen. Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wo das gestartet wird (boot oder default) von daher..

 

boot, habs demletzt rausgelöscht, und da war es boot

----------

## RaymaN

hallo,

welchen kernel nimmt man denn da am besten? ich will auch mal den 2.6er ausprobieren. Ich glaube es befinden sich 2 2.6er sourcen im tree oder?

bye bye

ray

----------

## glar00k

Hi,

ich habe das gleiche Problem, mit Kernel 2.6 wird nur auf Konsole 1 die Schrift umgestellt. Mal bugzilla befragen ...

Grüße

Edit: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27216 ... mit einer neueren Version von Baselayout sollte es wohl funktionieren. Ich hab hier 1.8.6.10-r1 ...

----------

## Kompi

 *RaymaN wrote:*   

>  Ich glaube es befinden sich 2 2.6er sourcen im tree oder?
> 
> 

 

Du hast die Wahl zwischen gentoo-dev-sources und development-sources. Soweit ich weiß ist der development-sources qausi der vanilla 2.6er, also ungepatcht, und gentoo-dev-sources eben der 2.6er mit Gentoo-Patches, wie gentoo-sources.

----------

## sirro

 *Kompi wrote:*   

> Du hast die Wahl zwischen gentoo-dev-sources und development-sources.

 

Und die Andrew Morton gepatchten sys-kernel/mm-sources.

Ich verwende gentoo-dev-sources und bin eigentlich zufrieden.

----------

